# Fairweather fans, and my problems with them



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

Now that the Blazers have the #1 pick along with the positive direction the team is headed-- there is a major influx of fairweather/bandwagon fans. Personally it makes me sick. I know that the majority of fans are fairweather/bandwagon fans and for the team to be successful financially, it is essential that they exist. I know all of the arguements.

Problem #1: Fairweather/bandwagon fans claiming to be die hard fans. Basically flat out liars. Who doesn't dislike a liar? Anyone? Mixums still post here?

Problem #2: As selfish as this might sound-- ticket prices are going to go up and the real die hards won't be able to go to all the games they want to go to. I was lucky enough to purchase season tickets with a friend of mine before the draft, as well as getting free tickets once in awhile; so I am safe for the time being but the situation still sorta stinks. I know a sold out RG is much better than a half full one but who likes spending more money? Anyone? Does anyone wipe their bottoms with money? Ed O?

Problem #3: Bandwagon fans are just fake. Do these bandwagon fans hate the Lakers and Kobe as much as we do?! I doubt it. So bandwagon fans might be devil worshipers and phonies. No one likes the devil, not really, no one should like him. Phonies are a major turnoff.

Problem #4: This is my final big problem and it is my biggest problem by far. Fairweather/bandwagon fans cannot understand the hard times that our team went through. They ran away when the going went tough. Basically they are the soldiers in our Blazers army that went AWOL when the fighting started but as soon as the battle was over with they came back and wanted to reap the rewards and pillage the league with us the true fans. So fairweather fans are cowards and no one likes a coward. On the plus side we get to experience the wonderful feeling of hitting rock bottom and rising to the top. GO Blazers! Draft Oden!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

OdomLOL said:


> Problem #1: Fairweather/bandwagon fans claiming to be die hard fans. Basically flat out liars. Who doesn't dislike a liar? Anyone? Mixums still post here?


You have 64 posts here? That is not a total that suggests "die hard fan".



> Problem #2: As selfish as this might sound-- ticket prices are going to go up and the real die hards won't be able to go to all the games they want to go to. I was lucky enough to purchase season tickets with a friend of mine before the draft, as well as getting free tickets once in awhile; so I am safe for the time being but the situation still sorta stinks. I know a sold out RG is much better than a half full one but who likes spending more money? Anyone? Does anyone wipe their bottoms with money? Ed O?


Real die-hard fans find the money to buy tickets no matter what the price. Failure to do so is an indication of lack of die-hard fandom. And yes, Ed and I do use money as toilet paper. Then we leave it on the street for you to pick up. 



> Problem #3: Bandwagon fans are just fake. Do these bandwagon fans hate the Lakers and Kobe as much as we do?! I doubt it. So bandwagon fans might be devil worshipers and phonies. No one likes the devil, not really, no one should like him. Phonies are a major turnoff.


Yes, and I like long walks on the beach and my favorite color is teal.



> Problem #4: This is my final big problem and it is my biggest problem by far. Fairweather/bandwagon fans cannot understand the hard times that our team went through. They ran away when the going went tough. Basically they are the soldiers in our Blazers army that went AWOL when the fighting started but as soon as the battle was over with they came back and wanted to reap the rewards and pillage the league with us the true fans. So fairweather fans are cowards and no one likes a coward. On the plus side we get to experience the wonderful feeling of hitting rock bottom and rising to the top. GO Blazers! Draft Oden!


Yes, it felt so wonderful to hit rock bottom. Too bad more people couldn't have shared that wonderful feeling.

barfo


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

barfo said:


> Yes, and I like long walks on the beach and my favorite color is teal.


I friggen hate teal!!

Teal KILLED my grandpa.
He was checking his reflection in a teal colored mountain lake when a teal parrot came out of nowhere and plucked out his teal colored eyes. Stumbling around blind, he gathered himself and felt his way back down the 2 mile path to the parking lot and his teal colored minivan. Feeling around for his keys, he dropped his teal colored Motorola Razor and had to get down on all four to feel for his phone. And it was at that very instant the worlds only teal colored mountain goat bounded into the lot and stood up on his two hind legs and said "I am the teal mountain goat that protects the teal lake, and you drooled in my marvelous teal waters as you checked your reflection". Unable to see, grandpa didn't believe he was being spoken to by a teal mountain goat and said "Sir, please help, I've been injured and need a hospital". And the mountain goat felt pity and helped my grandpa into the teal mini van and drove him to the hospital, where he died of complications from an old ballet injury. OK, so teal did not kill my grandpa, but still, I don't really care for the color.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

OdomLOL said:


> Problem #1: Fairweather/bandwagon fans claiming to be die hard fans. Basically flat out liars. Who doesn't dislike a liar? Anyone? Mixums still post here?


I don't mean to insinuate anything, but it's just kinda funny, I don't recall seeing you post anything until after the draft lottery.

Almost everyone I know are bandwagon Blazer fans. The only person I know who is as die-hard as I am is my dad. I'll be a Blazer fan until the day I die. 2005 was proof of that.

But ya, I let it be known to my friends that they are bandwagoners every chance I get.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I have a friend who's now a nearly 40 gay male. We met during college and for nearly a decade I listened to him rant about things like bisexuals taking part in things like Gay Pride marches, claiming that they couldn't possibly understand they pain, suffering, and hardships that "fully gay" people have had to deal with, and therefore shouldn't be allowed to call themselves gay. Then there were the straight people marching in support... oh the nerve!

It took most of the last ten years for him to figure out that his stance really wasn't doing much beyond needlessly tie him up in knots. Sometime just prior to figuring that out, I think, he finally really recognized that everyone marching really was doing her or his best to help make the world a better place. Some might argue about the effectiveness, but few would argue about the good intentions, and I'm inclined to think that "positive energy" is a good thing, pretty regardless.

So I _do_ hear your angst about it all and, really, I hope it doesn't take you most of a decade to come to some better sense of peace about it all.

And if _that_ doesn't work for you, you could always turn the tables and become a reverse band-wagon jumper -- maybe it's time to try rooting for, oh... the Kings? or better yet, the Celtics?

Best of luck with it all.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

he is an olive poster


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

I hate Haters.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

he's an olive poster, and he's good with me and schilly. So his post count doesn't matter since we both know him.

So chill on the "you only have 65 posts/where were you before the draft" crap.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> I have a friend who's now a nearly 40 gay male. We met during college and for nearly a decade I listened to him rant about things like bisexuals taking part in things like Gay Pride marches, claiming that they couldn't possibly understand they pain, suffering, and hardships that "fully gay" people have had to deal with, and therefore shouldn't be allowed to call themselves gay. Then there were the straight people marching in support... oh the nerve!
> 
> It took most of the last ten years for him to figure out that his stance really wasn't doing much beyond needlessly tie him up in knots. Sometime just prior to figuring that out, I think, he finally really recognized that everyone marching really was doing her or his best to help make the world a better place. Some might argue about the effectiveness, but few would argue about the good intentions, and I'm inclined to think that "positive energy" is a good thing, pretty regardless.
> 
> ...


Nice post.

Let's face it. A lot of us stuck around, but how fun has it been rooting for the Blazers the past few years? Don't tell me your interest didn't wane, that you didn't start caring less about games.

Why should it be any different for anyone else? Some people just aren't big sports fans in the first place... for people like that, what's the sense in watching and following a bad team on a regular basis?

To truly get an entire city behind a team in a big way, you have to have a great, likable team, which we might have coming down the horizon. You can call people bandwagoners if you want, but if you take a step back, they're probably a lot more sensible people than us "die-hard fans".

I think the bandwagon fans (if anyone is) are folks who have no association with Portland and start rooting for them out of the blue because they're good. Even then, wouldn't it be a cool thing if people all over the country were rooting for the Blazers to win it all?

Just enjoy the party! The fact that other people are having a good time should only make you feel better - not worse.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Kettle, Pot, Black.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Kettle, Pot, Black.


Tic, Tac, Toe :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> Tic, Tac, Toe :biggrin:


win, lose or draw!


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

c_note said:


> I don't mean to insinuate anything, but it's just kinda funny, I don't recall seeing you post anything until after the draft lottery.
> 
> Almost everyone I know are bandwagon Blazer fans. The only person I know who is as die-hard as I am is my dad. I'll be a Blazer fan until the day I die. 2005 was proof of that.
> 
> But ya, I let it be known to my friends that they are bandwagoners every chance I get.


I am a regular poster on OLive. I post there everyday along with another forum that shall remain nameless. If you go to OLive you will see Odom. Guess you guys don't get out much.


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> Kettle, Pot, Black.


What the hell is that supposed to mean? FYI I work for the Blazers as a consultant.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't have any disdain for casual or bandwagon fans. Sports is an entertainment, not a marriage or a (merited) war. Everyone should enjoy sports at whatever level of commitment they want.

My personal belief is that fans who "suffered" through the tough times will enjoy the resurgence more. But then, the casual or bandwagon fans didn't have to go through any agonies and still get some of the fun of success. Sounds pretty smart, actually.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

OdomLOL said:


> I am a regular poster on OLive. I post there everyday along with another forum that shall remain nameless. If you go to OLive you will see Odom. Guess you guys don't get out much.


I'm not sure why you'd assume that posters here would know of your posts elsewhere. Not visiting Olive is by choice for most of us... personally I think that place is complete bleep. 

STOMP


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

OdomLOL said:


> I am a regular poster on OLive. I post there everyday along with another forum that shall remain nameless. If you go to OLive you will see Odom. Guess you guys don't get out much.



That's fuuny. You post on OLive and another site everyday and now start a thread raging with so much hate I fear you going postal at the Rose Garden . . . and we don't get out much?????


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

OdomLOL said:


> FYI I work for the Blazers as a consultant.


Cool. What do you consult about?

barfo


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

STOMP said:


> I'm not sure why you'd assume that posters here would know of your posts elsewhere. Not visiting Olive is by choice for most of us... personally I think that place is complete bleep.
> 
> STOMP


Oh that's really nice. I was just responding to people thinking that I am a fairweather fan because I don't post here much. The website here had changed and just a few days ago Gambitnut gave me the link to the new BBF forum.


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

barfo said:


> Cool. What do you consult about?
> 
> barfo


Health and Nutrition.

Although I am not doing anything for them now and might not do anything for them in the near future.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

If Olive is your idea of "getting out" you've NEVER "gotten out".

Never mind getting out, get a life.

BTW, maybe your screen name just doesn't scream* Blazers Fan* to us.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

OdomLOL said:


> Oh that's really nice.


Are you insulted by me thinking some another website is bleep or by posters here not knowing you because of your posts elsewhere? Either seems Koo koo for Ko ko puffs

Really nice of you to come in here guns a-blazing and broadly characterizing the regulars but welcome onboard I guess.

STOMP


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> If Olive is your idea of "getting out" you've NEVER "gotten out".
> 
> Never mind getting out, get a life.
> 
> BTW, maybe your screen name just doesn't scream* Blazers Fan* to us.


Again, you guys are being really nice. I will take the high road though. I took on the OdomLOL moniker after Lakers fans were calling Odom the next Pippen. Odom LOL. It has just stuck and I like keeping the same moniker. MARIS61 screams NY Yankee fan. What does your moniker have to do with the Blazers???


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

STOMP said:


> Are you insulted by me thinking some another website is bleep or by posters here not knowing you because of your posts elsewhere? Either seems Koo koo for Ko ko puffs
> 
> Really nice of you to come in here guns a-blazing and broadly characterizing the regulars but welcome onboard I guess.
> 
> STOMP


Guns blazing??? you guys are crazy. I get attacked and make a light joke which gets blown out of proportion. I am not broadly characterizing anyone. Sheesh.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

seriously guys, did you even bother to read what he said or did you just go on "oh, he's a new poster! I can't agree with him!"?

for the love of pete, be critical of what he said, not where he posts more often. And do we really need to pull the "get a life" card, considering ALL OF US waste time on a message board??


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Well I thought you came out guns blazing and with an aggressive attitude . . . but alright, I'll try a serious response to your post:

1> You hate all fairweather fans because they say they are die hard fans and thus are liars. The fairweather fans I know fully admit they are fairweather fans. I'm guessing there are some fairweather fans that say they are die hard fans, but I thin they are in the minority and have a hard time relating with your first reason.

2. Fairweather fans drive up ticket prices and reduces the number of free tickets available . . . What do you say that, don't sell tickets to fairweather fans. Personally I love seel out games and I think a packed Garden is one of the more exciting aspects of being a Blazer fan. To me, it's come one come all to seee the best show in town . . . the Blazers.

3. Bandwagon fans are fake because they don't hate Kobe as much as die hard fan . . . I agree that bandwagon fans don't hate Kiobe as much as die hard fans, but I disagree that it means they are fakes and phonnies.

4. Fairweather fans are cowards because they din't stick around . . . well maybe this is the one I can somewhat relate with, but I tend to look at the more realistic view that most fair weather fans have a busy life and have to choose where to invest their time. Closely tracking a basketball organization that was poorly rum and one of the worst teams in the league the past three years . . . I could understand is not high on thier list.

In the end . . . still seems like a lot of hate for something that exsist in all cities for all sports.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> seriously guys, did you even bother to read what he said or did you just go on "oh, he's a new poster! I can't agree with him!"?
> 
> for the love of pete, be critical of what he said, not where he posts more often. And do we really need to pull the "get a life" card, considering ALL OF US waste time on a message board??



Have you read the posts? Befoer any "get a life" card was played, he questioned if any of us posters "get out".

Seriously, do you even bother to read the thread or just coming to his defense because he is good with you? :biggrin:


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Have you read the posts? Befoer any "get a life" card was played, he questioned if any of us posters "get out".
> 
> Seriously, do you even bother to read the thread or just coming to his defense because he is good with you? :biggrin:


Get out much-- refering to READING other forums. Sheesh.

BTW my original post was obviously done with a sense of humor. Don't take things so seriously.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Have you read the posts? Befoer any "get a life" card was played, he questioned if any of us posters "get out".


it was meant for anyone who makes those kinds of comments.



> Seriously, do you even bother to read the thread or just coming to his defense because he is good with you? :biggrin:


I thought you knew, I blindly defend my friends, and vigorously attack those i hate!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

OdomLOL said:


> Get out much-- refering to READING other forums. Sheesh.
> 
> BTW my original post was obviously done with a sense of humor. Don't take things so seriously.


Well I guess I'm just lost on this whole thread. Without going back and reading, it seem like you got upset at some sarcastic comments. I tried to give a non-sarcastic comment to your post and now hear from you that your original post has some sarcasm to it and don't take things so seriously. 

I guess I would say the same thing to you . . . but then hap might yell at me and tell me to respond to seriously to your post. : )

Like I said, I'm confused and will step back and punt on this whole thread.

Go Blazers!


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Speaking of Fairweather Fans, the last two weeks have been really bad for this guy!

The Pistons get bounced a couple weeks after the Blazers get the top pick.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> I have a friend who's now a nearly 40 gay male. We met during college and for nearly a decade I listened to him rant about things like bisexuals taking part in things like Gay Pride marches, claiming that they couldn't possibly understand they pain, suffering, and hardships that "fully gay" people have had to deal with, and therefore shouldn't be allowed to call themselves gay. Then there were the straight people marching in support... oh the nerve!
> 
> It took most of the last ten years for him to figure out that his stance really wasn't doing much beyond needlessly tie him up in knots. Sometime just prior to figuring that out, I think, he finally really recognized that everyone marching really was doing her or his best to help make the world a better place. Some might argue about the effectiveness, but few would argue about the good intentions, and I'm inclined to think that "positive energy" is a good thing, pretty regardless.
> 
> ...


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

This is a spectacular example of how casual supporters of a cause shouldn't be dismissed or hated. They're still helping the cause. It's not their fault that you feel less special because more people are supporting the cause.

It's not their fault that instead of having a draft party at Outback with a few hundred people where you'll get to chat with Martell Webster there will be a gigantic extravaganza at the rose garden where you probably won't see any Blazer players up close. (I'm a little bitter about that. Last year's draft party was spectacular. Now we're all just gonna be little dots in a picture rather than actual faces in the crowd.)

Edit: What really pisses me off are people that claim to be fans of teams they have no real relationship to. Like people claiming they've been Pittsburgh Steeler fans their whole lives just cause they want to root against the Seahawks.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

OdomLOL said:


> Guns blazing??? you guys are crazy. I get attacked and make a light joke which gets blown out of proportion. I am not broadly characterizing anyone. Sheesh.


You were attacked??? And now we're crazy but you're not broadly characterizing anyone? :whofarted

Maybe you ought to read for a while before wading in... this isn't Olive

STOMP


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Don't hate me for being a bandwagoner.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

So wait, this is a non-serious thread now? I'm a little bit confused... I'll try to make my response serious/not serious.

Originally posted by *OdomLOL*
_Now that the Blazers have the #1 pick along with the positive direction the team is headed-- there is a major influx of fairweather/bandwagon fans. Personally it makes me sick._

Personally it makes me think that it's not too surprising. 

_Problem #1: Fairweather/bandwagon fans claiming to be die hard fans. Basically flat out liars. Who doesn't dislike a liar? Anyone? Mixums still post here?_

I guess that means you're not him. I'm not sure who you're talking about btw. 

_Problem #2: As selfish as this might sound-- ticket prices are going to go up and the real die hards won't be able to go to all the games they want to go to. _

The *real* diehards have had their season tickets for a long time, and they know better than to complain about the price. If anything, they should be thanking the fairweathers for giving up their season tickets so the diehards could get better seats. 

_Problem #3: Bandwagon fans are just fake. Phonies are a major turnoff._

this was also #1 pretty much, I guess it really affects you.

_Problem #4: This is my final big problem and it is my biggest problem by far. Fairweather/bandwagon fans cannot understand the hard times that our team went through. They ran away when the going went tough. Basically they are the soldiers in our Blazers army that went AWOL when the fighting started but as soon as the battle was over with they came back and wanted to reap the rewards and pillage the league with us the true fans. So fairweather fans are cowards and no one likes a coward. _

War? Huh. Good god, y'all. What is it good for?

_On the plus side we get to experience the wonderful feeling of hitting rock bottom and rising to the top._

Some people don't feel like they have to watch every game. Other people feel like they have to watch. Truth is, you don't have to watch every game. It's okay to just read the sports page sometimes. Whether it's a good team, or a bad team.

I'd rather hang out with a "fairweather" than a "diehard who hates fairweathers" any day. Fairweathers rarely complain about how much they hate diehards. 

_GO Blazers! _

I agree :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

OdomLOL said:


> I am a regular poster on OLive. I post there everyday along with another forum that shall remain nameless. If you go to OLive you will see Odom. Guess you guys don't get out much.



I guess the question is, who would want to go to OLive?! The place is a frigging cesspool. I mean sure, those of us privileged enough to post here might want to see how the other half lives, but it's not like you have to be rich to post here. Hell, you don't even have to be very smart! Mixum posted here for years!

Don't chastize us for not wanting to read the spew of crap that is the OLive forum. If that's not getting out much, I don't wanna get out at all.

Now, if you don't mind, I need to polish my floor of the ivory tower.


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

STOMP said:


> You were attacked??? And now we're crazy but you're not broadly characterizing anyone? :whofarted
> 
> Maybe you ought to read for a while before wading in... this isn't Olive
> 
> STOMP


Again with the bashing of OLive? Tell me how I came into this forum with guns blazing? Didn't know I had to be in a special clique in order to post in here.


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

BlazerCaravan said:


> I guess the question is, who would want to go to OLive?! The place is a frigging cesspool. I mean sure, those of us privileged enough to post here might want to see how the other half lives, but it's not like you have to be rich to post here. Hell, you don't even have to be very smart! Mixum posted here for years!
> 
> Don't chastize us for not wanting to read the spew of crap that is the OLive forum. If that's not getting out much, I don't wanna get out at all.
> 
> Now, if you don't mind, I need to polish my floor of the ivory tower.


Well, Kevin Pritchard likes posting on OLive. 

How about reading RealGM?


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

Wow, it's like deja vu all over again.

OdomLOL, I had a similar experience when I start posting. This can be a tough crowd but keep posting. Eventually some of the old timers will "let you in" (some never will but c'est la vie). I can tell you that this board has a collection of some of the most knowledgeable and intelligent Blazer and general basketball fans I've ever seen. If nothing else, you're definitely going to learn a lot from them even if the ride starts out a little bumpy.

My take on bandwagon fans: The NBA is not just about sports, it's also about entertainment. It's not a crazy passion for most folks, those of us who stuck around for the last 5 or 6 years are the exception. Now that the Blazers are entertaining enough to spend some money on they're going to attract more casual fans. When the Rose Garden is selling out and the crowd gets rockin' it's funner for everyone. If the band wagon fans are spending money and "supporting" the team it's going to keep them here in Portland for many more years and that's what's most important to me.


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

Spud147 said:


> Wow, it's like deja vu all over again.
> 
> OdomLOL, I had a similar experience when I start posting. This can be a tough crowd but keep posting. Eventually some of the old timers will "let you in" (some never will but c'est la vie). I can tell you that this board has a collection of some of the most knowledgeable and intelligent Blazer and general basketball fans I've ever seen. If nothing else, you're definitely going to learn a lot from them even if the ride starts out a little bumpy.
> 
> My take on bandwagon fans: The NBA is not just about sports, it's also about entertainment. It's not a crazy passion for most folks, those of us who stuck around for the last 5 or 6 years are the exception. Now that the Blazers are entertaining enough to spend some money on they're going to attract more casual fans. When the Rose Garden is selling out and the crowd gets rockin' it's funner for everyone. If the band wagon fans are spending money and "supporting" the team it's going to keep them here in Portland for many more years and that's what's most important to me.


Thank you Spud, and I started posting here because I respect some of the posters in here and I do see intelligent conversation for the most part. 

You are right, when the Rose Garden is full it is more fun for everyone. I remember the good old days at the Colliseum(sp).


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Hap said:


> he's an olive poster, and he's good with me and schilly. So his post count doesn't matter since we both know him.
> 
> So chill on the "you only have 65 posts/where were you before the draft" crap.


I agree. Just because you haven't been posting here for years doesn't make you a bandwagon fan.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

The problem with this thread is the negativity from the very first post. I understand you don't like fair-weather-fans, not many people do, but why post about it? There's so many GOOD things we could talk about right now, why focus on the bad? 

And you have to understand, you haven't been posting on this forum very long, so for you to come in and make blanket statements about front-runners is like standing over a keg of gunpowder smoking a cigarette.

I remember back in 96-97, the Blazers had two-fer Tuesdays. That was back when we had Kenny Anderson, JR Rider, Sheed, Gary Trent, and a young rookie named Jermaine O'Neal. We didn't win a ton of games, but I enjoyed watching the guys play and we had some solid young players. Then in 97-98 we traded for Damon Stoudamire and everything changed. 

I remember in high school you were a dork if you wore Blazers gear. Then we traded for Damon and it was a complete flip-flop. People started going to games again. The Blazers got rid of their two-fer Tuesdays, and the team was popular again. At the time I was angry because I felt that fair-weather fans had come back and made it hard to get tickets, especially playoff tickets. But in the end I decided it was much more fun to have the whole city behind the team. Trust me, going to the Rose Garden when there aren't enough people there to fill up the lower bowl is just sad. 

I miss Blazermania. I miss Rip City. I want to see everyone excited about the team again, and fortunately or unfortunately depending on who you ask, that means the bandwagoners have to come back.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I am as die hard a Blazer fan as there is, but I don't have season tix since I live in Oakland. I do have A's season tix and have since 1991. From about 1993 to 1998 the A's were awful. Last place year after year. Because it was so hard to sell season tix, we got all sorts of nice perks, a party with the players, special souvenirs, etc. Then the A's got better and then got good. Now, the season ticket holders get a lot fewer perks. And I can rarely spread myself and my belongings out over 2 seats at games.

But I'd still rather they win. 

As Spud and others have said, there are die hard fans, but for most fans they want entertainment. That's why they turn out in droves to see the Cavs, because LeBron is entertaining. They may not show up for the Bobcats. It's just a fact of sports life. The only way around it is to suck forever and who wants that?


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

So basically, fairweather/bandwagon fans don't bother or annoy anyone in here?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that OdomLOL is pretty much a die hard fan, there was a time we all had under 100 posts, did you consider yourself any less of a fan? 

With Portland getting the number one pick and after last seasons draft and play of the kids there is a huge buzz in the air. Season tickets are sold out in the lower bowl, sales have increased, people are coming back to see the Blazers. A lot of these people are claiming to be "Die Hard" fans and never stopped being a fan. I guess it is just popular being a fan now, when a few years ago it was cool being a Blazer fan.

Seriously, I ordered a larger water cooler at work just because of these fair weather fans. :biggrin:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

OdomLOL said:


> FYI I work for the Blazers as a consultant.


Are you consulting them to alienate as many potential customers as possible?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

OdomLOL said:


> So basically, fairweather/bandwagon fans don't bother or annoy anyone in here?


I don't know about everybody else, but they don't bother me any more than any other random strangers bother me.

They are a sign of the springtime of our success, the robins of Rip City. 

And like robins, they carry lots of nasty diseases and aren't of much use to anyone, but after the first sighting, I can pretty much ignore them. 

Or perhaps that's taking the analogy one step too far.

barfo


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

OdomLOL said:


> Health and Nutrition.
> 
> Although I am not doing anything for them now and might not do anything for them in the near future.


I think you need more fiber in your diet.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

OdomLOL said:


> So basically, fairweather/bandwagon fans don't bother or annoy anyone in here?


I don't let anyone adversely impact my fun from rooting for the Blazers.

Other fans can add TO it, but I'm secure enough in how I feel about the team and why I root for it that I don't let anyone (fans, media, etc.) drag me down.

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

OdomLOL said:


> So basically, fairweather/bandwagon fans don't bother or annoy anyone in here?


I think that they are funny, but when you talk to someone who says that they are for awhile, you can tell. You ask questions about Blazer history and they won't even know who the coach was before Nate. :biggrin:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> I don't let anyone adversely impact my fun from rooting for the Blazers.
> 
> *Other fans can add TO it, but I'm secure enough in how I feel about the team and why I root for it that I don't let anyone (fans, media, etc.) drag me down.*
> 
> Ed O.


Understatement of the year! :biggrin:


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

TLo said:


> I think you need more fiber in your diet.


That's really nice. Guess my claim is too outrageous to be believable eh? It has nothing to do with my original post and it certainly doesn't make me anymore of an expert on the Blazers than anyone else unless it concerns health, fitness and nutrition. Shouldn't have even said anything in the first place-- just wanted to relate that I have gotten involved with the Blazers in the past in a large part because I love the team and I have been a huge fan since the age of 9.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> I think that they are funny, but when you talk to someone who says that they are for awhile, you can tell. You ask questions about Blazer history and they won't even know who the coach was before Nate. :biggrin:


That's a good Jeopardy question. 

Answer: The man who coached the Blazers prior to Nate McMillain.


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

papag said:


> Are you consulting them to alienate as many potential customers as possible?


Have I alienated you yet? :lol:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> That's a good Jeopardy question.
> 
> Answer: The man who coached the Blazers prior to Nate McMillain.



Who is Kevin Pritchard?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I would rather have bandwagon fans going to the games with the rest of us than just the relatively small number of die-hard fans go along with the rich people with season tickets who don't do much at games at all.

I want to hear the place get loud, and if bandwagon fans are a part of that, more power to all of us.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

This is a wonderful thread on how people with opposing views, who don't like eachother, and who are snapping at eachother in this thread take little things way too personally.

It's almost like an OLive thread.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

The Sebastian Express said:


> This is a wonderful thread on how people with opposing views, who don't like eachother, and who are snapping at eachother in this thread take little things way too personally.
> 
> It's almost like an OLive thread.



....and what in the H E double hockey stick is that suppose to mean? :lol:


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I've no idea. I had a much better version of that post in my head and then it came out all jumbled. I think I was trying to point out that this thread was a great example of some people being too sensitive about things that don't matter. Which is like what half of Olive is. But when I was typing it I thought people were going to think I was only talking about some people responding to Odom or just Odom when it is really a combination of both.

Instead it came out like I am highly inebriated, which I think the second part of the above paragraph also came out like.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

The Sebastian Express said:


> I've no idea. I had a much better version of that post in my head and then it came out all jumbled. I think I was trying to point out that this thread was a great example of some people being too sensitive about things that don't matter. Which is like what half of Olive is. But when I was typing it I thought people were going to think I was only talking about some people responding to Odom or just Odom when it is really a combination of both.
> 
> Instead it came out like I am highly inebriated, which I think the second part of the above paragraph also came out like.


I can't believe you'd type something like that......I'm taking my keyboard and going home. :lol:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

OdomLOL said:


> That's really nice. Guess my claim is too outrageous to be believable eh? It has nothing to do with my original post and it certainly doesn't make me anymore of an expert on the Blazers than anyone else unless it concerns health, fitness and nutrition. Shouldn't have even said anything in the first place-- just wanted to relate that I have gotten involved with the Blazers in the past in a large part because *I love the team and I have been a huge fan since the age of 9*.


Unless you've been a fan since birth you are a bandwagoner! :biggrin:


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

The Sebastian Express said:


> I've no idea. I had a much better version of that post in my head and then it came out all jumbled. I think I was trying to point out that this thread was a great example of some people being too sensitive about things that don't matter. Which is like what half of Olive is. But when I was typing it I thought people were going to think I was only talking about some people responding to Odom or just Odom when it is really a combination of both.
> 
> Instead it came out like I am highly inebriated, which I think the second part of the above paragraph also came out like.


More bashing of OLive. I don't see how this forum is any better-- they are just different.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Making a feeble attempt to get back on subject.....

I can handle the bandwagon jumpers. What sets my teeth on edge, are the clowns who follow the team just to look for something to bellyache about. The people who not only never see the good - they see "bad" in everything!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Unless you've been a fan since birth you are a bandwagoner! :biggrin:


Hmmm guess that makes me a bandwagoner. :lol:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Every up and coming team has bandwagon fans. You just have to accept it as reality and continue forward.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Making a feeble attempt to get back on subject.....
> 
> I can handle the bandwagon jumpers. What sets my teeth on edge, are the clowns who follow the team just to look for something to bellyache about. The people who not only never see the good - they see "bad" in everything!



Yeah, the people that lay and wait for something bad to happen so they can get up on the soapbox and let us have it with both barrels. Portland could go 82 & 0 but if they didn't make all their free throws.

I know a lot of you Posters on this site, heck I even know of OdomLOL from another site, we're all fans of the team. Just because he has under 100 posts we should nail him to the wall because he doesn't like bandwagoning? I think it was a pretty general statement as many of us believe, but because of his post count he gets attacked?

I wonder if Kevin Pritchard gets a kick out of his responses on Oregonlive. Personally I can't keep up in that forum, but that is where I started with messageboards.


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

Back on the subject...

I guess a major problem I have with bandwagon fans in Portland is that I am very disapointed that there were so many of them to begin with. It only took 3 years for Rip City to almost completely disappear. Portland was such a huge Blazers town (as well as most of Oregon). So many fans turned away as soon as the rebuilding started. Even during the Jailblazer days when we were a winning team, there were a ton of fans. I always stuck with them because they are my favorite team. Same applies for the Dallas Cowboys and UO Ducks Football team-- I will follow them, no matter how bad their record.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

OdomLOL said:


> More bashing of OLive. I don't see how this forum is any better-- they are just different.


I don't know if you are seeking a serious answer, but here it is.

Before landing here, I checked out OLive. Over the course of 3 days, I would say 75% of the posts were Blazer bashers or pro-Laker trolls. The people who dared to post anything pro-Blazer were being berated, threatened, and censored...not just by other users, but by the MODS!

Maybe OLive has changed. Maybe a new generation has taken root there, and I am being unfair. Given the choice, I will stick with this place - warts and all.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

OdomLOL said:


> Back on the subject...
> 
> I guess a major problem I have with bandwagon fans in Portland is that I am very disapointed that there were so many of them to begin with. It only took 3 years for Rip City to almost completely disappear. Portland was such a huge Blazers town (as well as most of Oregon). So many fans turned away as soon as the rebuilding started. Even during the Jailblazer days when we were a winning team, there were a ton of fans. I always stuck with them because they are my favorite team. *Same applies for the Dallas Cowboys* and UO Ducks Football team-- I will follow them, no matter how bad their record.




It just goes to show you that everyone loves a winner.

Dallas Cowboys? Dallas Cowboys!?!?!


GO STEELERS!!!!!! {now watch me get attacked by Seahawk fan!)


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

*Hey Odom!*

This whole thread is cracking me up! Did you check out the defection of "SolidGuy3"? Kinda ironic, eh?

Hey, did all of this start with that idiot "allstar" trying to climb on board after dissing the team for years on end? These cats shoulda had to put up with that clown for a while...


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

OLive is horrible because it is easily overrun with trolls. Also because their mods are weak, easily influenced and biased.. It also has possibly the worst format ever. And the archiving system only holds like a week's worth of posts, if that. It's really just a giant spam-fest with bits of productive conversations thrown in.

BBF is a good forum, but sometimes a little too stuffy. And too many legit threads get overrun with politics, religion and sexual orientation because of agendas with certain posters. The site itself is odd with how things are placed in regards to how one gets to the forum they want to go to. Although they have cleaned up a little on that. But I only visit the Blazer portion of this site and just come directly here.
But there are quality posters for the most part, and some of them have great senses of humor. See sig for such an example. And the mods are good.


RG is like the frathouse. We can talk basketball, any silly topic, sometimes serious topics but really not a lot to be honest, we do crazy photoshop things, and we snipe at eachother occasionally while doing all of this. But at the end of the day we'll always stick up for eachother against crazy Raptor and Celtics fans, and share a love of samoas (the girl scout cookies). We're comfortable with eachother. And we've got killer good mods too. The forum is also the cleanest and easiest to navigate.

Bandwagon and fairweather fans used to really, really bother me. Somewhere in the back of my mind, they still bother me a bit. But like someone on another forum, I can't remember who, said.. They won't know what it was like watching the lottery after the last 4 years and the pure joy that came from winning the number one pick. They won't know what it was like to watch Brandon's game winners or game tying shots. They won't know what it was like to be so excited during LaMarcus' month of March. And that is something all of us who stuck with it will remember forever.

And I am glad my jumbled too sensitive post amused you, Howie. If I couldn't come across as sober, at least I came off as entertaining :biggrin:


----------



## OdomLOL (May 16, 2006)

*Re: Hey Odom!*



MrWonderful said:


> This whole thread is cracking me up! Did you check out the defection of "SolidGuy3"? Kinda ironic, eh?
> 
> Hey, did all of this start with that idiot "allstar" trying to climb on board after dissing the team for years on end? These cats shoulda had to put up with that clown for a while...


Allstar1 is a great case in point and so is John Canzano. Now Canzano is trying to change our uniforms.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

OdomLOL said:


> Back on the subject...
> 
> I guess a major problem I have with bandwagon fans in Portland is that I am very disapointed that there were so many of them to begin with. It only took 3 years for Rip City to almost completely disappear. Portland was such a huge Blazers town (as well as most of Oregon). So many fans turned away as soon as the rebuilding started. Even during the Jailblazer days when we were a winning team, there were a ton of fans. I always stuck with them because they are my favorite team. Same applies for the Dallas Cowboys and UO Ducks Football team-- I will follow them, no matter how bad their record.


Cowboys! Hey, I like you after all!


----------

